# A few Madone 5.5 Pro photos



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

No beauty shots yet... but a few of the bikes for our vitaminwater-Trek team here in Chicago are starting to trickle in to Trek Bicycles on Michigan Avenue. More photos of this bike and a Madone 6.9 Pro at http://www.burnhamracing.org under "images".


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

WrigleyRoadie said:


> No beauty shots yet... but a few of the bikes for our vitaminwater-Trek team here in Chicago are starting to trickle in to Trek Bicycles on Michigan Avenue. More photos of this bike and a Madone 6.9 Pro at http://www.burnhamracing.org under "images".


They look awesome don't they. You managed to capture the color on the 5.5. Trek should hire you for their catalogue.

I love my 6.5 Pro, have fun with them and win some races.

zac


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

We need pictures of the whole freaking bike for goodness sake! :mad2:

K Thankz. 

You paid full retail?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> We need pictures of the whole freaking bike for goodness sake! :mad2:
> 
> K Thankz.
> 
> You paid full retail?


They haven't finished building them yet!  

I have to take some of mine and post em.


----------



## spessx (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys,

Any ideas how much the Madone 5.5 weighs? I'm wanting to get a bike in the coming months but can't decide between the 5.2 Pro and the 5.5 Pro.

-Stephen


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

spessx said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any ideas how much the Madone 5.5 weighs? I'm wanting to get a bike in the coming months but can't decide between the 5.2 Pro and the 5.5 Pro.
> 
> -Stephen



Based on what I have been hearing, with pedals and cages the 5.5 should be tickling 16 lbs. @ 56cm


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

My 54 cm 5.2 weighs 16 1/4 with Speedplay Frogs and one carbon Bontrager cage.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

*Additional Pics*

Still haven't left the shop with them - waiting to get riders fitted before we tape the bars and send'm on their way.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

*Additional Additional Pics*

Still haven't left the shop with them - waiting to get riders fitted before we tape the bars and send'm on their way.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

*and even more...*

I'll keep them coming until you tell me to stop. Haven't taped the bars yet....


----------



## IndyFabCJ (Apr 1, 2006)

Love the Graffiti pic.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Yea, that last picture with graffiti background is pretty unique. Nice work.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Want.


----------



## Lungsonfire (Jan 31, 2008)

biker_boy said:


> Want.



Me too...


----------



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

*How much does the 5.5 pro weigh?*

How much does the 5.5 Pro weight without pedals? 

Someone mentioned in previous post that the 5.5 performance weighed just under 17 pounds but i guess that is with pedals and cages.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

DougInRaleigh said:


> How much does the 5.5 Pro weight without pedals?
> 
> Someone mentioned in previous post that the 5.5 performance weighed just under 17 pounds but i guess that is with pedals and cages.



The 5.5 should be right around 16lbs with pedals and cages. 

For reference I have a (56 cm) 6.5 Pro & with full D/A (pedals too) standard cages and double wrapped bars it is 15lbs. 9ozs.

There is a 5.2 Performance on here, not sure the size, with full Ultegra SL and pedals and cages that is 16-4.

Now the 5.5 is the exact same as the 5.2 but the pro is a bit lighter than the performance frame. And the SRAM Force is comparable to D/A in weight. Although the Ultegra SL is too. It's the Bonty crank that kills it. 

But I have said this before: These new Madones are almost too light for their stiffness...Naa!

Zac


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi There WR,
Didn't you have an opal not to long ago. I would love to know what difference you feel between the two.


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

zac said:


> The 5.5 should be right around 16lbs with pedals and cages.
> 
> For reference I have a (56 cm) 6.5 Pro & with full D/A (pedals too) standard cages and double wrapped bars it is 15lbs. 9ozs.
> 
> ...


Since I already use Dura Ace (9 speed) and like it a lot, I was thinking about getting a 5.5 Performance or other '08 Madone with DA in the next 12 months, but the 5.2 looks like a better value than the 5.5. Trek has a $660 difference in MSRP between the 5.2 and the 5.5. A common price difference between an Ultegra SL 8 piece group and a DA 8 piece group (shifters, calipers, front der, rear der, cassette, chain, crank and bb) is generally 4 to $500. In this case Trek wants $660, which is more than the retail difference, but they are not even giving you an 8 piece DA upgrade---not upgrading the bottom bracket, crank, cassette and chain to DA. 

Hmmmm. Decisions. Decisions. Maybe I will consider the 6.5 as well. I currently have a 56cm Trek 5500 with 2008 Race X Lites that weighs in at 17.56 lbs with pedals, carbon cages, computer mount and sensors. Besides getting a smoother ride on a new Madone, I would also like to get the weight down to at least 16 lbs to help justify the decision to buy another bike---although I am fully aware that a pound or two really makes very little difference for performance when all is said and done, and that a nicer ride quality is the significant upgrade. I would swap the '08 Race X Lites off my 5500 for the Race Lites if I get the 5.2 or 5.5, and then send the 5500 with the Race Lites to California for my California bike. 

I guess its all good. I haven't test ridden the new Madones yet, but it sounds like Trek hit a home run on the performance for these bikes, and that they would likely be a significant upgrade over my OLCV 120 frame---although I still like the 5500 a lot and hope to put another 5,000 miles on it before getting the next one. With that being the case, maybe I will continue to hold off taking the test ride until I am ready to write the check, so I don't know what I am missing.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

johnstone3 said:


> Since I already use Dura Ace (9 speed) and like it a lot, I was thinking about getting a 5.5 Performance or other '08 Madone with DA in the next 12 months, but the 5.2 looks like a better value than the 5.5. Trek has a $660 difference in MSRP between the 5.2 and the 5.5. A common price difference between an Ultegra SL 8 piece group and a DA 8 piece group (shifters, calipers, front der, rear der, cassette, chain, crank and bb) is generally 4 to $500. In this case Trek wants $660, which is more than the retail difference, but they are not even giving you an 8 piece DA upgrade---not upgrading the bottom bracket, crank, cassette and chain to DA.
> 
> Hmmmm. Decisions. Decisions. Maybe I will consider the 6.5 as well. I currently have a 56cm Trek 5500 with 2008 Race X Lites that weighs in at 17.56 lbs with pedals, carbon cages, computer mount and sensors. Besides getting a smoother ride on a new Madone, I would also like to get the weight down to at least 16 lbs to help justify the decision to buy another bike---although I am fully aware that a pound or two really makes very little difference for performance when all is said and done, and that a nicer ride quality is the significant upgrade. I would swap the '08 Race X Lites off my 5500 for the Race Lites if I get the 5.2 or 5.5, and then send the 5500 with the Race Lites to California for my California bike.
> 
> I guess its all good. I haven't test ridden the new Madones yet, but it sounds like Trek hit a home run on the performance for these bikes, and that they would likely be a significant upgrade over my OLCV 120 frame---although I still like the 5500 a lot and hope to put another 5,000 miles on it before getting the next one. With that being the case, maybe I will continue to hold off taking the test ride until I am ready to write the check, so I don't know what I am missing.



Wait till the frames only are available later this summer. In the mean time, I wouldn't hesitate to try one out. It should be a different ride from the 5500. But I would imagine that you will come away thinking that your 5500 is good to go another couple of seasons.

I think both the 5.2 and 5.5 pro versions offer great value. Especially if you have other wheels laying about. I don't understand Trek's reluctance to offer the performance version in anything other than a compact or a triple. Lots of riders are opting for the performance size frame, but "settling" for the compact crank/chainrings.

zac


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

zac said:


> Wait till the frames only are available later this summer. In the mean time, I wouldn't hesitate to try one out. It should be a different ride from the 5500. But I would imagine that you will come away thinking that your 5500 is good to go another couple of seasons.
> 
> I think both the 5.2 and 5.5 pro versions offer great value. Especially if you have other wheels laying about. I don't understand Trek's reluctance to offer the performance version in anything other than a compact or a triple. Lots of riders are opting for the performance size frame, but "settling" for the compact crank/chainrings.
> 
> zac


I haven't seen any prices posted for the frames/fuselages, nor am I clear concerning what the frame/fuselage includes. Have you heard prices?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

johnstone3 said:


> I haven't seen any prices posted for the frames/fuselages, nor am I clear concerning what the frame/fuselage includes. Have you heard prices?


I have seen some random info here and there about prices of framesets only, but I couldn't give you a link, and certainly couldn't tell you whether the information was reliable. Basically we are all in the dark until Trek gets P1 back up and running, later in the summer. 

I suppose, best bet at this time would be to email Scott Daubert over at Trek. Or maybe some of the other riders here have better information than I do, which is certainly likely.

My guess is that the framesets will be more spec'd as you describe: fuselage. IE with fork, headset and seatcap. (Pretty sure the new Bonty forks are the only ones that will fit.)


----------

